# wher do i get branch-like driftwood?



## papichancho (Sep 22, 2009)

is there a website that i can get some driftwood that looks like a branch? i see it in alot of peoples ADa tanks and i cant seem to find it anywhere..


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi papichancho,

Here is a place that sells manzanita wood which is the type I think you are describing.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Ditto. If you call them up and describe what you want they will work hard to hand select to your specifications. They are reasonably priced as well. I've gotten some nice pieces from them.


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

I can get you a better pic but I got this lying around prepped , it way to large for my 45 or 52's tank opening. Im not sure what it is, I found it in the woods on the river bank, soaked it, heated pressure washed it and let it sunbake for 3 months now.










If interested let me know. It does have a nice leg system on it to make it stand.
It never been in an aquarium before, just the fox river in northern illinois.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

I collect my own Manzanita here in arizona, it grows everywhere above 4,000ft. and I can just hand pick what I want. not sure how to ship it due to the little delicate branches but I am sure it can be done.


----------



## papichancho (Sep 22, 2009)

i have a ten gallon tank and im looking to just get some nice pieces to scape with.. im not too good at scaping


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

HI riley the fish gallery has a lot of manzanita they are in dallas.
park and greenville.


----------

